# Yellow shrimp molting - rare footage



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

My yellow shrimp female went through her regular molting process; this time she was caught on camera!

I happened to walk by just in time to witness this event. It was my second time seeing real-time molting, but first to document it.

Hope you enjoy it as much I did


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

simply awesome


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow :/
I want to keep shrimp now


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

sweet job
havnt seen this


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool! Good job!
These moments are very hard to catch on camera.


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

I have only seen this for myself a few times but mine have always just shot straight up and backwards in one fluid motion. Is your water slightly hard?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

RoryM said:


> I have only seen this for myself a few times but mine have always just shot straight up and backwards in one fluid motion. Is your water slightly hard?


yeah, Toronto tap water is generally hard. Forgot what the GH was..
but my crs' molts are always in tact and in the upright position, with a slight crack in the carapace - gh is kept low with the soil

Regarding the yellow, it could be a slightly forced molting process since I did a 40% WC the previous night. Later I found at least 5 shells.


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Big cold water changes always produce mass moltings in my tanks as well.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

RoryM said:


> Big cold water changes always produce mass moltings in my tanks as well.


It's always works this way. Some people stimulate breeding by big water changes.
But it also can be dangerous for shrimps. They can't molt every week


----------

